
Facebook’s former security chief warns of tech’s ‘negative impacts’ - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/16/facebooks-former-security-chief-warns-techs-negative-impacts-has-plan-help-solve-them/?noredirect=on
======
tareqak
Original title: "Facebook’s former security chief warns of tech’s ‘negative
impacts’ — and has a plan to help solve them" (23 characters over)

